# What could an 18x18x18 keep?



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a 18x18x18 exo terra for really cheap and was wondering what are some possible options for a tank of that size. Thanks


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Most thumbnails (e.g., a group of 3-4) would do well in there, or a pair of Leucomelas (although they appreciate a little more floor space). Be sure to clean out the tank if it came used.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

You've got a lot of options with that sized tank. I think your best route would be to think of several frogs you really like, see how many would work in that size tank, narrow down your choice of frog, and then build up the tank specifically for that frog's needs. Keep us posted


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Ah okay I like tincs and auratus however I know both of them really enjoy the footprint aspect of tanks and not vertical space unlike thumbnails. Could I do either auratus or tincs? If not I'll save it til I have more experience so I can do thumbnails.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

While considered terrestrial frogs, a lot of Dendrobates will still climb. My Azureues do all the time in their small grow out tank - even on the glass sometimes. 

You can still use a vertically oriented tank for a terrestrial frog if you set it up in a way that they can maximize surface area. I.e., you can put in lots of different levels/ledges for them to have more floor space, even higher up.

Just be creative!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

A pair of tincs or a small group (trio) of auratus would be totally fine.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Im using an 18x18x24 for a pair of tincs and I had the same worries. To maximize floor space, I built in a cork ledge and a ramp going up to it with a "cave" on the corner. So far I think it was a very good decision. They use every inch of it and the ramp and ledge combined with some broms and climbing plants make the "usable" footprint more in the 24x24 range - perfect for tincs and definitely auratus. 
When it's all said and done, though, all frogs climb to some degree and if given the space Im sure tincs and auratus will climb more than you think. I think 18x18x18 would be great!

I can send pics of my tank if you want as well if you need ideas!

-Niko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah if you don't mind pming me some pics that would be greatly appreciated


----------

